# Dell 610 wireless dock and undock issues?



## RCDD (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello I have about 210 old Dell 610 xp- laptops, on our new Cisco wireless network. They attach to the wireless fine but when they dock they stay connected to the wireless and never switch to the wired network. We have the latest drivers and bios update for the dell d610"s . Can anyone help I hate to have to tell 210 people to manually shut down the wireless every-time they doc or turn the wireless back on when undocking. 
Thank you Brian


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Try this batch file on one of them and see which connection is used when it renews.


```
@echo off
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew
```


----------

